# 544 passenger seat



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a 544 with a swivel passenger seat. We find the space between the two seats a bit tight and wondered if it possible to offset the passenger seat 3 or 4 cm.

Has anyone any experience of this? I thought of making a plate that would just offset the base?

Don't know if it is feasible but it was one of those "good ideas" one rainy afternoon. Any thoughts??


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Graham


I would imagine a serious accident and the insurance company would walk away if they had not been informed. If you tried informing them then they would decline. 

IMO


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

redjumpa said:


> I have a 544 with a swivel passenger seat. We find the space between the two seats a bit tight and wondered if it possible to offset the passenger seat 3 or 4 cm.
> 
> Has anyone any experience of this? I thought of making a plate that would just offset the base?
> 
> Don't know if it is feasible but it was one of those "good ideas" one rainy afternoon. Any thoughts??


It would probably be worth talking to your insurance company to find out what type of evidence they would want to show that the job has been done competently. Our last two vans have had work done to upgrade the suspension and the insurance companies were only interested in whether or not the work was done professionally and issued amended certificates acknowledging the modifications when they were satisfied.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

We have a 544 with both swivel driver and passenger seats. Do you mean tight between the passenger seat and one of the rear seats...

All we do is slide the seat forward a bit and then swivel....


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.................. decision made!!

Leave well alone (and squeeze through!!)


----------

